# La pavonni handle thread



## Maestro Torta (Apr 26, 2014)

I seem to have got a bit carried away on a certain auction site with a very shiny thing.

Unfortunately the handle on the lever is missing, as per thread title anyone know what thread size it is? I can turn something up,but I have to do it before I head back to the UK where the machine should be waiting for me.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Is it the machine from Billericay?


----------



## Maestro Torta (Apr 26, 2014)

No. Were you looking at one?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Yep - sold for less than £100 and was mint. Total bargain for someone.


----------



## welshrarebit (Apr 17, 2014)

I spotted that too, think it just needed handle & replacement seal.


----------



## davetucker (Apr 7, 2014)

Not sure what size thread it is but this guy might know....

http://www.spanglefish.com/avicennassolution/index.asp?pageid=262866

Been looking a set of wooden handles for my La Pav - maybe for Xmas


----------



## Maestro Torta (Apr 26, 2014)

Ooh...pretty.

I'll try dropping him a line and asking. Thanks for the link. Anything I make will now be a make-do until I can get a set of those.

I'm guessing it will be a metric thread, as it's an Italian machine and it looks from photos I can find where there is a hand in the shot as a reference, to be about 10mm. But I could well be wrong.


----------



## davetucker (Apr 7, 2014)

I think it's 12mm

Orphan Espresso sell a replacement PF stud which is M12

http://www.orphanespresso.com/La-Pavoni-Modern-Era-Pre-Millenium-Millenium-Portafilter-Handle-Stud_p_2578.html

According to this guy, the handle will fit both the PF and lever - £18 delivered from Germany

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pavoni-Griff-fur-Hebel-oder-Siebtrager-/131013840166?pt=DE_Haushaltsgeräte_Kaffeemaschinenzubehör&hash=item1e81088d26

If that's true I think it's safe to assume the threads are the same.


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

espresso service, have a full range of pavoni parts, it's who I used to use http://www.espressoservices.co.uk/371125_pavoni_black_plastic_ha.html


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

or these guys http://www.ferrari-espresso.com/section.php/135/1/la-pavoni-originale-ricambi

they even stock the adapter nut for pressure gauge if you want to do some pimping


----------



## Maestro Torta (Apr 26, 2014)

Thanks for the help, M10 was a guess from photos so I wasn't that far off.

Bit of lathe work this afternoon then, if I can find something to make it out of.


----------



## davetucker (Apr 7, 2014)

Orangertange said:


> espresso service, have a full range of pavoni parts, it's who I used to use http://www.espressoservices.co.uk/371125_pavoni_black_plastic_ha.html


Nice... Bookmarked - may be making a bottomless PF in the near future.



Orangertange said:


> or these guys http://www.ferrari-espresso.com/section.php/135/1/la-pavoni-originale-ricambi
> 
> they even stock the adapter nut for pressure gauge if you want to do some pimping


Does that fit the millenium machines?

Was considering getting one made locally or buying for OE when I'm next stateside but it's good to have options.


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

http://www.ferrari-espresso.com/product.php/1336/manometer-fitting-for-professional-chrome-la-pavoni

12mm will only fit the post millenium,...so yes think they stock a 10.9 for older machines as well,

but fire them a email if your not sure


----------



## Maestro Torta (Apr 26, 2014)

Well, it arrived an hour ago and my handle fits! It is M12 and same as the portafilter.


----------

